# Time - new McGovern BBC1 drama



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Fantastic first episode, McGovern at his finest and a great cast list who are all at the top of their game


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

100% agree. Watched it last night. Very well put together.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Also watched the first episode last night, very harrowing. Almost felt like a modern reboot of Scum, I was waiting for someone to ask "Where's your tool?".


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

Ha, classic line that. 
Enjoyed this even though it's a bit grim. Sean Bean can actually act a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

tbf it was quite accurate.

few points of note - you'd never strip a con like that. always 2 of you and you'd get them to put a t-shirt back on before the bottom half comes off. but we do make them squat.

at dinner time you wouldn't have that many out at a time, be 6-12 tops at a cat B like that. depends on how much control you have and that's decided by the Supervisor who should be watching things. hence the stealing of the meal is a bit 1990's, that doesn't happen much

the kitted up and shield was on the money, hurts like hell when you hit them with the child and the bottom of the shield hits your legs. hence usually have it at a 45 degree angle.

and the bit in the Seg wouldn't happen at all.....in theory. if you've a conflict of interest with a con who's in the seg you wouldn't go down to see him by yourself. asking for trouble. although I'm not saying its never happened.......just means the 2 lads that dragged him off would have to make a story up to cover the alarm bell!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I never usually watch anything with Sean Bean in but gave it a go and ended up watching 2 episodes back to back and the 3rd that day after. Enjoyed it. Prison is so scary (to me)


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Watched all 3 back to back this evening with mrsholdi who works in a prison.
I thoroughly enjoyed them, however she did point out some inaccuracies.


----------

